# Interview with Great-Great-Granddaughter of Brigham Young



## Blue Tick

Jerald and Sandra Tanner were raised in the LDS faith, both with a strong Mormon family history. Jerald is the great-great-grandson of John Tanner, well known for his sizeable financial contributions to Joseph Smith and the LDS church in 1835 when the church was deeply in debt. Sandra Tanner is a great-great-granddaughter of Brigham Young, the second president of the Mormon Church.


Utah Lighthouse Ministry-Great Recource for Mormon Material

[video=google;-5468108597363039586]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5468108597363039586&q=ancient+paths&total=564&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete

This is an EXCELLENT video - if you want someone to REALLY UNDERSTAND why Mormons (LDS) are not Christians, get them to watch this!


----------



## Davidius

Is it an interview by a Christian with Mormon who left Mormonism? or one by a Christian with a Mormon? or one by a Mormon with a Mormon?


----------



## JonathanHunt

It is an interview by a Presbyterian Minister with an ex-Mormon-now christian who runs a ministry to expose the errors of Mormonism


----------



## Pilgrim

I believe that is Rev. Jason Wallace, OPC pastor in Salt Lake City, and John's (Blue Tick's) pastor.


----------



## Pilgrim

See Ancient Paths.


----------



## Pilgrim

John, what kind of response has there been from these programs?


----------



## calgal

joshua said:


> Anyone know her denominational affiliation?



Sandra Tanner attends a Christian and Missionary Alliance church If I recall correctly (lots of Baptist influences too). Jerald Tanner has gone to Glory and everyone in Heaven is a Calvinist!


----------



## Blue Tick

> Is it an interview by a Christian with Mormon who left Mormonism? or one by a Christian with a Mormon? or one by a Mormon with a Mormon?



The interview is conducted by Pastor Jason Wallace (OPC), he's interviewing Sandra Tanner who run's a Christian ministry here in Salt Lake. She's the Great-Great-Granddaughter of Brigham Young. 




> John, what kind of response has there been from these programs?



The response has been great! We air on Wednesday evenings live. We've only been doing it for 7 weeks so Pastor Wallace is still building the foundation to introduce the DOG. We're not only hoping to reach Mormons but also evangelicals as well. There's alot of goofy theology floating around in the valley. Currently, we're getting alot of phone calls with interest.

The Lord really blessed us with this program and the cost to run it. We're getting the air time at an unbelievable rate.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Thanks I will have to look at this latter. Mormonism always fascinated me.


----------



## danmpem

Some of my friends who knew me when I started college think they really know how close I came to becoming a member. I truly don't think they do.

While there is so much _bad _anti-Mormon literature produced by Christians, there is so much _good _as well. If anyone is interested, I recommend reading Out of Mormonism by Judy Robertson (the appendix is worth the whole read). While it's not the best book I've ever read, it is probably the biggest tool God used to show me the difference between LDS life and Christianity. The Robertsons direct the Concerned Christians ministry out of Mesa, Arizona for ex-LDS and family members of LDS. It's like AA but for ex-LDS!


----------

